# Cooper snow claw



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I thought I would share a photo of the new Cooper snow claw which will be replacing the Cooper M&S for this fall


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like an all season to me...


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

I prefer a good bite in the snow :clapping: 
https://tires.bjs.com/tires/view/596339/bfgoodrich-commercial-t-a-traction-245-75r16/


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

To me it looks like the Hercules Avalanche Xtreme, which Cooper has been making for a private label company for years. Apparently the Mastercraft MSR has been redesigned as well, but I haven't seen an image of that one yet


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That looks fairly disappointing.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I think it's safe to say the Cooper / Mastercraft will no longer be to go to snow tire of plowsite


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Even if that tire has a soft compound, the tread design for dedicated snow is lame.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Definitely somewhat disappointing, next winter I will be running one of these two. Just haven't decided yet, help me choose! The out the door price is a $30 difference.
General Grabber Arctic LT and Nokian hakkapeliitta lt3. Both studded


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Your getting there ???? If got your mind set pic. # 1


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

General Grabber looks good , I don't like directional tires when plowing .


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

SHAWZER said:


> General Grabber looks good , I don't like directional tires when plowing .


Any particular reason why you don't like them?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

In my mind I need the traction going forward not backwards .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> In my mind I need the traction going forward not backwards .


What aboot sideways?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Sliding sideways is a bonus in the fun department ....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Up and down is funner...


----------

